# Jay Peak - 2/27/2016



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2016)

Jay skied pretty good today, all things considered. 

got up to jay at about 8:45, ate breakfast and was on the chair with the girlfriend at 9:30. taxi and metro quad runs with girlfriend til 10:30, then met some friends at the jet and headed straight for timbuktu. timbuktu was pretty skied off and i was a little depressed. then i headed for kitz woods and the day was pretty great after that. kitz woods, hells woods, north glade, beaver pond glade, beyond beaver pond glade, everglade, and vertigo all skied pretty fantastic. some sketchy coverage in place and the occasional stump and rock, but mostly totally skiable and enjoyable and lots of soft turns and some leftover pow, especially beyond beaver pond. went into deliverance at 2:30 and that was the only thing i skied today which i would say was shit. but the lower half was great. the chutey upper portion was not fun at all. met back up with the girlfriend at 2:45 and she was down to come up bonny and ski northway, and we did that twice and she was killing it. overall a very solid day considering it rained torrentially a few days ago.

hoping the forecast for this week holds true and we all get to ski some powder on rejuvenated bases next weekend. i'll be back at jay tomorrow i think. freebies at burke that we dont even wanna use. 

will get some pics up and edit the post.

i usually shoot square pics. they always post sideways here. i dont understand it and i apologize for the annoyance.

everglade


beaver pond boundary


girlfriend is getting pretty confident. last year was her first season.


tracks


----------



## MG Skier (Feb 27, 2016)

Krusty,

What App do you use to track your runs?
Looks like Jay was alright, one of my favorite places!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2016)

It's called ski tracks. $2


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 29, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i usually shoot square pics. they always post sideways here. i dont understand it and i apologize for the annoyance.


If you post the photos from within the Tapatalk app they will appear with the correct orientation.  It's the reason I downloaded the app.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 29, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> It's called ski tracks. $2



Also gives you top speed, best feature


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 29, 2016)

So funny - I was there sat. with a friend.  Skied pretty much your same day.  Except, we skipped vertigo, and aded canyon land.

And we started on Timbuktu as well, and likewise had the same feeling...coverage seemed ok - not great, but there was just something kind of off with it.  Can't really explain it...we were worried.  Then went kitz>hells, then over the beaver pond, and the day turned out pretty great.

Canyonland was crap, so you didn't miss anything there.

Andres/beaver and everglade were probably the best.

You made the right call not going to canada.  We left sunday morning around 6, got on the mountain at 10:45, had a pretty OK day Sunday - everything was pretty crusty, but the glades off Edge were skied enough to break up the crud.  Also, CBC was nice.  But then the storm delivered a lot of snow, and a layer of ice, so sunday was complete crap.  Unkiable crust everywhere.  Awful.

I know Sunday at Jay was even better than Saturday, so we were bummed, but we thought we were doing the right thing.  Oh well.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 29, 2016)

sorry you missed it on sunday. Sunday was fantastic. Basically skied everything sunday that i skipped saturday - valhalla, face chutes, canyonland, river quai, can am, northwest passage, staircase glade, expo glade, powerline, bonnie glade. Jay rules. Two jam packed days of fun challenging skiing and hardly any repeat lines


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2016)

Those face chutes seem like no joke.  I've only been once in May and didn't see them covered in snow.  Any photos of them from this trip?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 1, 2016)

Unfortunately not. I did take two pics but yesterday pretty much deleted all non essential phone photos to make room for some app updates. They aren't really that gnarly. Gnarlier if you take the stairs and ski from the ridge. Main face chute under the tram is totally workable. A few tight spots requiring jump turns that open up into a beautiful chute that holds powder. Face chutes face shots.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll get some pics this coming Sunday of chutes and the ridge. I'm pretty stoked, I showed my wife a video of Pump House and she seems like she's up for it. She's down for Tuckerman's chute too. Face chute the jury is out, the video I showed her made it look harder than it is. After she does Pump House it's game on though 

JCB if you've skied the easiest / most common way down the ridge (going to the end of it then looping around into pump house) it's basically similar in difficulty and duration of the actual steep part compared to Face chutes.

Looks harder from the Tram than it really is, unless it's icy or horrible snow, goes without saying. If you can jump turn you're all set. If you can't jump turn just try to leave some snow on the trail


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'll get some pics this coming Sunday of chutes and the ridge. I'm pretty stoked, I showed my wife a video of Pump House and she seems like she's up for it. She's down for Tuckerman's chute too. Face chute the jury is out, the video I showed her made it look harder than it is. After she does Pump House it's game on though
> 
> JCB if you've skied the easiest / most common way down the ridge (going to the end of it then looping around into pump house) it's basically similar in difficulty and duration of the actual steep part compared to Face chutes.
> 
> Looks harder from the Tram than it really is, unless it's icy or horrible snow, goes without saying. If you can jump turn you're all set. If you can't jump turn just try to leave some snow on the trail



I'm sure I could search on Youtube and find some links, but got any to share of the chutes at Jay?

I've only been to Jay once, but had a great time.  I'm not entirely sure what trails we did, but I know the chutes were closed.  I just remember coming up on the tram and thinking that it was really steep, rocky and full of small trees up there, then I saw a marker for the beginning of a trail.  Then again, it was early May and I'm sure it looks a lot different with some snow coverage on that part.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 2, 2016)

A couple of pics. Note the depth of the snow around the uncleared car at Stateside. The other photo is off my wife in the lower mountain glades over Tram side. It was much deeper stateside.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyone trekking up to Jay next weekend with this weather pattern looking like rain late next week?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

Most of Jay will survive a few days of el fuego. First ones to go will be some low elevation green connector trails.

I'd link you up some YouTubes but I'm kind of in a rush right now, no time for previewing videos to make sure they aren't the suck... but a simple search of "Trail Name Jay Peak" will get you what you need.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Most of Jay will survive a few days of el fuego. First ones to go will be some low elevation green connector trails.
> 
> I'd link you up some YouTubes but I'm kind of in a rush right now, no time for previewing videos to make sure they aren't the suck... but a simple search of "Trail Name Jay Peak" will get you what you need.



Yeah, I took a look at some videos of the chutes.  Looks like a blast!  I think I can handle most of that on my board, though I did still notice a good amount of rocks still showing even in great snow conditions in the videos.  I'd imagine its best to hit those trails after fresh snow so they're not all tracked out and man-made moguls??


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

I've only skied chutes and ridge in the spring, as I don't usually go to Jay midseason.. so by then the rocks / obstacles are exposed and easy to avoid. I'm sure you'll figure out a way down the hill though 

IMO however stuff that steep is easier to ski when it is tracked. Makes jump turning a lot easier when you're not sunk into a bunch of snow.

Maybe it's different on a snowboard, idk.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I've only skied chutes and ridge in the spring, as I don't usually go to Jay midseason.. so by then the rocks / obstacles are exposed and easy to avoid. I'm sure you'll figure out a way down the hill though
> 
> IMO however stuff that steep is easier to ski when it is tracked. Makes jump turning a lot easier when you're not sunk into a bunch of snow.
> 
> Maybe it's different on a snowboard, idk.



I find it to be a pain at times dealing with tracked out snow which has almost been forced into moguls.  It creates grooves and almost forces your board places/angles at times you may not desire.  Just gotta fight through it basically.  I would imagine it is similar with skis.

However, on something steeper, you may be right about having less powder to deal with when needing to really muscle/jump a turn.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

I think on a board it's probably easier you have 2 feet attached to the same thing, instead of trying to twist a ski around and having all that pressure on a single leg/knee. If one ends up getting stuck and you misfire the jump turn it can end up slightly ugly especially in a no fall zone. And you have better flotation in deep snow also. Moguls are helpful for most skiers, I think, on steep stuff. Even if most skiers don't exactly ski them gracefully, it gives you a flow to follow and the topside gives you something to rest on.


----------



## ReefBum (Mar 4, 2016)

Anybody ski there yesterday?  Wondering if it is worth a trip on Saturday.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm debating a trip next weekend... not sure how the warm temps will affect things though.


----------



## lotsarocks (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm debating a trip there tomorrow. If anyone skis today please report if the trees still hold enough snow for it to be fun.  I don't mind typical Rocks/stumps just want to make sure it's edge able and fun, not dirt or all ice.


----------



## SLoMo (Mar 5, 2016)

Here now. SUPER packed, long lines. Snow is nice though!


----------



## yeggous (Mar 5, 2016)

SLoMo said:


> Here now. SUPER packed, long lines. Snow is nice though!



Word got out about last weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 5, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Word got out about last weekend.



Canadian vacation week.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Canadian vacation week.



Many resorts up there consider Canadian vacation "week" to last from end Feb to around Mar 20.


----------

